# Vaping the world's hottest chilli, and other suprises.



## CraftyZA (20/6/16)

Typical American attention seeking, but giggle worthy non the less.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/6/16)

"Oh my God, my lungs are on fire!!" 

*takes another puff*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (20/6/16)

nutter  his brains are fried, that's for sure!


----------



## Andre (20/6/16)

FW Capsicum available at www.blckvapour.co.za. 1 drop in 30 ml add a nice warmth. 2 drops are too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/6/16)

Andre said:


> FW Capsicum available at www.blckvapour.co.za. 1 drop in 30 ml add a nice warmth. 2 drops are too much.



Monday made...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (20/6/16)

WAHAAA!!!! What an absolute IDIOT!


----------



## Willyza (20/6/16)

Clouder said:


> WAHAAA!!!! What an absolute IDIOT!


What can one say


----------



## morras (20/6/16)

Dit is pokken snaaks gewees !!!
Commin but funny ......


----------



## DrSirus-88 (20/6/16)

That's was excellent. Funny as yuk. Lol bit of an idiot though.


----------



## zadiac (20/6/16)

Idiots like this give vaping a bad name and amo to congress to fight vaping. Obviously white trash by the look of it and not all there.


----------



## VandaL (20/6/16)

hold up is that @capetocuba in the vid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

